# Lens Filter fogging problems - Any budding camera-persons here have any ideas ?



## Threevok (4 Jan 2023)

I regularly video my local rugby club's matches, for analysis and YouTube for supporter’s enjoyment.

I prefer to use a UV lens filter, but only to protect the lens itself from outside debris etc

Recording in the summer, I had no problems, but recording in cold, rainy conditions (with a coat over the camera) poses some fogging problems, using filters.

I do try to arrive early and acclimatise the equipment. I also carry silica pouches in the bag, but that doesn’t seem to help much.

Not using a filter at all eliminates the problem, but means my lens itself sometimes gets wet, despite using a large hood, plus I would rather be wiping rain off a £30 filter, than my rather expensive lens.

I suspect (as I am not able to use a tripod) the heat from my hands is making the camera body warmer than the air between the lens and the filter, thus compounding the problem. 

I have invested in a shooting grip with remote controls, which I hope will help.

Are there any enthusiasts here who have had the same problem and overcome it.


----------



## presta (4 Jan 2023)

You mean the condensation is between filter and lens?

If so, you could try using a Cokin filter & holder rather than a screw-in one so that there's a ventilation gap.


----------



## MichaelW2 (4 Jan 2023)

Put the clean filter over the clean lens in a dry atmosphere.
Let the camera reach ambient temp. Once it is cold, no not warm up under a damp coat. If you want to protect the camera, use a bag.


----------



## Threevok (4 Jan 2023)

presta said:


> You mean the condensation is between filter and lens?
> 
> If so, you could try using a Cokin filter & holder rather than a screw-in one so that there's a ventilation gap.



Wow, that's an expensive solution. Not sure it would work with my setup either.

I like the idea of ventalation though


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2023)

I've shot many a motor racing meeting professionally (stills photography) in torrential rain, and a good, deep lens hood is as good as anything to keep water off the glass. FYI, I was using a Canon 100-400 IS with the stock hood, which was very good, and a Sigma 300 2.8, again, with a stock hood. But you can get aftermarket ones as well, though some are better than others. Trial and error, really.

But standing with the wind at your back is the best way of keeping water off the lens - at least when it's raining, the light is consistent from most angles.

Best rain cover for a camera? A plastic shopping bag with a hole cut in the bottom, lens poked through the hole and an elastic band to hold the whole shebang in place.

Sometimes the best solutions are the cheapest ones.  

P.S. I only ever used effects filters. The coating on a camera lens is pretty tough as long as you're careful with it. But only use a chamois leather to dry the glass if you get rain on the lens, as that will never scratch it or track fluff over it.


----------



## MichaelW2 (4 Jan 2023)

Monopods are useful, more agile than a tripod, less handsy than handheld.


----------



## Threevok (5 Jan 2023)

Thanks everyone.

Trouble is, I have a Sony FDR-AX53 and the lens (thanks to the built-in gimble) never stays still, even with image stabilization switched off. As a result, cleaning the lens (on the fly) is somewhat problematic and can even cause the camera to throw up an error code, that can only be cleared by removing and reinstalling the battery. Not ideal when you're filming a live event.

Also, standing with the wind at my back isn’t an option, as I am located in a static position, on small gantry on the half way line. The large hood does the job to a certain degree, but, if the wind is blowing directly at you when shooting at certain angles, the rain does hit the lens, hence me wanting to use a clear filter.

The camera’s filter diameter is 55mm, but I use a step-up ring so I can use a larger 72mm hood, to combat some vignetting problems I was getting with a 55mm hood. 

I’m wondering if I can make some vent holes in the base of the step-up ring and use a 72mm filter lens between the ring and the hood – a sort of DIY version of Presta’s solution.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Jan 2023)

Put it inside a clear plastic bag with lens poking out.


----------



## Threevok (5 Jan 2023)

The only trouble with plastic bags is wind noise rustling the bag. 

I tried it once and it didn't work very well, especially as I had to leave room to access the camera's controls (although I could probably wrap it tighter, now I have the remote controls on the shooting grip).


----------



## Milkfloat (5 Jan 2023)

Have you tried putting the filter on only after both the lense and filter have acclimatised to the outside temperature, which could be a long time if it has come from a warm house/car to the outside? Personally I am with others, in the age of digital and tough coating filters are pretty pointless.


----------



## Threevok (5 Jan 2023)

Milkfloat said:


> Have you tried putting the filter on only after both the lense and filter have acclimatised to the outside temperature, which could be a long time if it has come from a warm house/car to the outside? Personally I am with others, in the age of digital and tough coating filters are pretty pointless.



Yes I do and apparently this is what you are supposed to do anyway. Not always easy when it's chucking it down with rain either.

As for filters (as I mentioned before) the camera does not have a static lens and so, is not easily (or safely) wipeable in the field, whereas a filter is.


----------



## Milkfloat (5 Jan 2023)

Threevok said:


> Yes I do and apparently this is what you are supposed to do anyway. Not always easy when it's chucking it down with rain either.
> 
> As for filters (as I mentioned before) the camera does not have a static lens and so, is not easily (or safely) wipeable in the field, whereas a filter is.



Surely you can just turn the camera off and clean it then? Your other option if the deeper hood does not work is protection from the elements on the gantry.


----------



## Threevok (5 Jan 2023)

Milkfloat said:


> Surely you can just turn the camera off and clean it then? Your other option if the deeper hood does not work is protection from the elements on the gantry.



Trouble is, this is not a DSLR camera, it's a HandyCam. As as result, I cannot get at the lens when the camera is off. The lens cover is auto (only) and turning the camera off closes it. 

A deeper hood would be nice , but I would probably have to fettle something, as I cannot find anything deeper (than I already have) that isn't so expensive, that I may as well trade my camera in for a pro-model (A bit overkill - unless I get a job with Sky Sports ).

Weight and balance also then becomes an issue.

Protection from the elements isn't really an option as the problem only occurs from the direction of the field of view.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (5 Jan 2023)

You can’t be the only user of this camera to have this problem; have you sought advice on forums dedicated to that model/range?

A quick search turned up this as a possible solution:

_I found that the only way to keep the lens locked (not floating) when the cover is open is to turn off the "steady shot" function. Select "camera/mic" in the "Menu." Scroll to "steady shot" and turn it off. Clean the lens either with the camera on (monitor open) or off (monitor closed and manually click open the lens cover). Then go back and turn "steady shot" back on._


----------



## Threevok (5 Jan 2023)

glasgowcyclist said:


> You can’t be the only user of this camera to have this problem; have you sought advice on forums dedicated to that model/range?
> 
> A quick search turned up this as a possible solution:
> 
> _I found that the only way to keep the lens locked (not floating) when the cover is open is to turn off the "steady shot" function. Select "camera/mic" in the "Menu." Scroll to "steady shot" and turn it off. Clean the lens either with the camera on (monitor open) or off (monitor closed and manually click open the lens cover). Then go back and turn "steady shot" back on._



Thanks, yes, that's how I clean the lens at home, but again, it's not practical on the fly. 

It means taking the camera out of the coat/bag to access the menu controls from the LCD screen.

You can set the camera up to access the Menu controls using the zoom ring and viewfinder, but that's even more faff and you still have to access the camera under the coat/bag. Meanwhile, someone has scored a try and you've completely missed it.

I searched a lot on the issue, but most solutions either don't apply to my situation, or are so overkill, that they are not cost effective.

Have a look toward the end of this video for a shooting grip (not the one I bought) and see how far is Overkill for me. This guy must have spent thousands on all that gear. I only want to wipe rain off a lens FFS  


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qr2kOyb40WE


----------



## glasgowcyclist (5 Jan 2023)

In that case all I can suggest is searching for an anti-fogging treated 72mm filter or buy some anti-fogging spray such as this from Muc Off to use on the inside of your current filter: https://muc-off.com/products/anti-fog-treatment


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2023)

glasgowcyclist said:


> In that case all I can suggest is searching for an anti-fogging treated 72mm filter or buy some anti-fogging spray such as this from Muc Off to use on the inside of your current filter: https://muc-off.com/products/anti-fog-treatment



That was my thinking - something like what racing drivers use on their helmet visors or car windscreens when racing in the wet.


----------

